# Outer CV Boot Replacement - How To? 3rd UPDATE



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Just been using the search facility but can only find people asking the same question...

Anybody got a "how to do it" for replacing the n/s outer CV boot?? I noticed last night black gunge on the inside of the n/s front wheel on my daughters 225 and a closer inspection revealed the CV boot split [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Thanks


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=142115


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Cheers Jamman :wink:


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Found another good How To Do It here viewtopic.php?f=2&t=180857

Just been doing this job and got to the point where i don't have a tool to pinch the new clips up as below, smaller new one needs to be pinched up like bigger old one in the pic










Any suggestions please??

I have these that i'm sure would do the trick but they are 1mm short when opened up to their maximum [smiley=bigcry.gif]










Tried a large jubilee clip but the screw head is too big to clear the hub


----------



## andy.i (Feb 29, 2012)

those clips are a mare without the correct tool! ive used thick zip ties on the cv boots ive done and never had any problems at all!


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

Use a metal ziptie My boot failed mot on it jubille to big one time clamps are a pain , 
like these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless-ste ... 632wt_1037


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

andy.i said:


> those clips are a mare without the correct tool! ive used thick zip ties on the cv boots ive done and never had any problems at all!


I've done these clips using some long nosed pliers and a large flat bladed screwdriver, you put the flat of the screwdriver blade against the side of the part of the clip where the tail comes through (screwdriver is at right angles to the band) then clamp the tail in the pliers and rotate the pliers against the screwdriver that stops the band rotating (this is similar to opening the old type tin cans with a slotted key). You keep rotating the pliers until the clip is tight, then you fold the tail back on itself and locate it in the two L shaped lips. Finally, gently flatten the tale with light blows from a small hammer or even the screwdriver handle and snip off any excess.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies folks 

Steve i know exactly what you mean about opening the cans, i can remember my mother used to buy corned beef in cans like that, but i just couldn't see how to put it into practice with these clips. Maybe you could post some pics one day?

Anyway i got a set of pincers from Screwfix today and in conjunction with my pipe wrench managed to tension the clip nicely as in the pic below










So job done and thanks to the TTF contributors and their helpful posts 

Front ARB and headlight washer pump next, both advisories on the MOT... that's WHEN it stops raining :evil:


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

warrenstuart said:


> Thanks for the replies folks
> 
> Steve i know exactly what you mean about opening the cans, i can remember my mother used to buy corned beef in cans like that, but i just couldn't see how to put it into practice with these clips. Maybe you could post some pics one day?


The clips I got with my CV boot kit were different and like this:- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Laser-3174-2P ... 812wt_1139 and the method I used on these wouldn't work on the clips you've got, hence you not being able to relate the 2, sorry.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

So 12 months on and i spent this Saturday replacing the outer CV boot o/s on my daughters car and n/s on ours. I learn't another couple of things and decided to share them on here.

First of all the boot on my daughters car had already been replaced with a cheap aftermarket one by the previous owner and i've seen thicker johnnys.. no wonder it had split and left the contents all over the inside of the wheel :? 
Moral of the story, you do get what you pay for!
The original OEM boot on ours was cracked so i'd decided to change it before it made a mess, plus it's such a sh1tty job i wanted to get them both done in one hit.

Not wanting to be raped by Audi to the sum of £32 per repair kit i did some homework and purchased what seems to be the OEM kit Audi sell made by Meyle, part number 100 495 0006. Cost was £19 from Amazon. The box looks the same (except it says Meyle and not all the VAG brands on it), the thickness of the boot looks the same as do all of the other parts with the exception of the securing clips shown below.
The one on the left is from an Audi kit, nice sturdy stainless steel. The one on the right is from the Meyle kit, galvanised and easily crumpled when pinching it up if you're not careful.










Here's a work in progress pic doing the o/s one on my daughters car...










I've read on here how some people have struggled to knock the CV joint off of the drive shaft and wanted to point out that with a decent size mallet it should be off within half a dozen blows but you must pull the drive shaft outwards to the point where it stops before you hit it otherwise you'll be there all day. The shaft is slightly sprung and if you dont pull it to the stop it'll never come off as it will be like hammering sponge.

Also the new OEM quality boots are very thick and rigid which can make pushing them over the lip on the drive shaft just past the spline a bit difficult. I found smearing a tiny bit of lube on the drive shaft lip made them go on that much easier and avoided chafing the inside of the boot. Just make sure it's all really clean before filling with grease that's included in the kit.

Sorry if this is boring old hat to some but hopefully it may help the "fix it on yer drive" DIYers like me where every bit of info helps.

Warren.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Update 3

So on Friday i was looking around the car and spotted a couple of lumps of black grease on the inside of the n/s front wheel only to discover the CV boot i fitted the weekend before had popped off the CV joint... FFS! [smiley=bigcry.gif]










TBH as i wrote in the above post the clips in this kit aren't brilliant and i think you really do need the correct tool to be able to get them tight without them crumpling up.
So on Sunday it was clean up time (thank god for Gunk) and fitting of another clip, this time i'm certain it will be ok.
The one i also did on my daughters car last week seems ok but i will be keeping an eye on it :?

I took the opportunity to have a clean up of the hub at the same time. I just wish i had the spare time to dismantle everything properly and clean up & paint but it looks better than it did.

Before clean up










After clean up










Warren.


----------

